# New music conductors



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of new music for the past three years as I seem to have some kind of obsession with the diverse array of styles and ideas from composers these days, composers I can even get in contact with and ask them questions.......

But, also, I like that I have come across a bunch of really good conductors who lead some of the larger scale compositions such as:

Susanna Mälkki
Johannes Kalitzke
Enno Poppe
Sylvain Cambreling
Beat Furrer
Arturo Tamayo

and others. A number of them are also composers. 

So I'm just curious as to who else is out there really, and if there are any recordings you can recommend I listen to.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

That seems to cover the recordings of contemporary music that I know - maybe adding Peter Eotvos and the recent deceased Oliver Knussen - but there may be many practitioners who don't get recorded so much.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Matthias Pintscher has to be one of the top conductors of new music today. He is in his third year as music director of Ensemble Intercontemporain. Doing a phenomenal job. A composer too. Performances by Berlin Philharmonic and teaches at Juilliard.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There's one fellow I would not ignore when it comes to interpretations of "new music", and though he is no longer with us his recordings are alive and well.

Here are three disc collections of his in my collection that get regular play:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

I have those three Boulez box sets as well as Oeuvres Completes released by Deutsche Grammophon. Fantastic stuff and lots of 'old' new music.

I am also aware of the other conductors mentioned.........I didn't really bring them up because I thought perhaps they were a bit too obvious.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------

